# Permission for Persimmon



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

My neighbor has a decent persimmon tree in his yard he wants gone. So I have permission to cut his persimmon. 

We have had some threads here and there discussing this species, so soon as I get my skid steer running (I am about zeroed in on the electrical short) I will take pictures as I fall, and mill the tree. 

I suspect this thing is not going to be solid, but no doubt will produce much usable wood. jeffery3 remember when we were trying to figure out what one of my customers wanted with Texas Ebony? Maybe this will have some black heart in it. 

It's not going to produce a long saw log, but it is 28" at knee height, and multi-trunk crotch is over 36" and should produce some interesting possibiltes if solid. He also has some other persimmons that are longer and straight sawlogs, but not as large. This tree has hundreds of end grain turning blanks in all those branches though. 


My wife, and Daren, both have dubs on this one so I am just the grunt. At least I get to mill it. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> Maybe this will have some black heart in it.
> 
> This tree has hundreds of end grain turning blanks in all those branches though.
> 
> ...


Black heart would be way cool :yes:

Those crotches and limbs are 1000+ (?) lbs of turning stock, chunk em' up big. Anything 1/2 way straight even 3' is worth milling into "lumber" IMO, there is a market for shorts (as you know one I can currently not fill :shifty. We get long straight ones up here in the wild, but no diameter usually. It has been a long time since I saw one 18".

Hey you know I would help you mill it...but you like to hog all the fun :laughing:.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

AND, what is that green stuff on the ground ? As well as the trees in the background ?...everything is white up here


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Daren said:


> AND, what is that green stuff on the ground ?


Ain't that funny. I complain about it being cold and there is still green grass on the ground. I never even noticed. 

I just asked Terry if our grass is still green too and she said "Uhhhhh. I don't know! I haven't paid attention." Man I need to get her to pay more attention. :shifty: 

I do know our cedar trees seem to stay green all the time. They seem to be for*ever green*. :nerd:


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

You have to post some good picks of that lumber when you cut it:thumbsup:. I went to a pond conference just north of Paris yesterday. I asked the owner where his walnut trees were when I found all of the walnuts on the ground. He just said "I did not know those were walnuts, we just pushed all of the trees and stumps in a pile and burned them a couple of months ago after the loggers came in and cut all of the oak pulp." Who knows what he burned to make room for his pond, he said there were some big persimmons in the pile too because he recognized the fruit. All little bits of charcoal now and I bet the loggers got those walnuts for hardwood pulp prices too:thumbdown:.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

jeffreythree said:


> I asked the owner where his walnut trees were when I found all of the walnuts on the ground. He just said "I did not know those were walnuts, we just pushed all of the trees and stumps in a pile and burned them a couple of months ago after the loggers came in and cut all of the oak pulp." Who knows what he burned to make room for his pond, he said there were some big persimmons in the pile too because he recognized the fruit. .


That there is what you call an uniformed landowner.:thumbdown:


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

TT you're going to be sick of cutting blanks after processing all those. 

I wonder how much dark the stump will have in it? Hint, hint.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

clod you are very perceptive, the pictures do not show the extent of the volume of those branches. There's a whole bunch of those suckers not in the pic. I will take more pics as I fall it. I bet this tree is 65' tall. I tend to over-guess the height of a tree so I am saying 65' because it looks like 75' to 80', so it is probably 65' or less. 

Terry (my wife not Terry Beeson :icon_smile has dibs on two of the prime table top slabs if it isn't too hollow. I hope it's got plenty of black. I'm tempted to run over there and drill a hole in the base just to see. The wind is blowing the wrong way to drop it, and I have other orders that have to get done anyway, but I can't get the blamed thing off my mind now. I'm champing at the bit to lay the saw into it. 




dirtclod said:


> TT you're going to be sick of cutting blanks after processing all those.


You're welcome to come down here and help me process them. :icon_cheesygrin: I'll even let you fill your truck with before you go back. There's enough of this tree it wouldn't cut Daren or wife short.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I couldn't stand it any longer, I had to sample this Persimmon gig. But I'm not sure it is going to work out. I have found a whole Persimmon village less than a hundred acres away, but this stuff has no character or coloration at all. Talk about boring. ........








Another reason to just forget the whole thing . . . 








Anyone need some cowboy boots?








Joking aside, all this great looking wood came from a very small Persimmon. 13" DBH. The "boots" were the thickest part of the tree. 

I have a suspicion we'll find some serious blackheart in this patch.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

That shows how much experience I have with persimmon, I have never seen ray fleck like that in one :huh:.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Yep... that stuff looks *BORING *


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Daren I agree. The whole time I was taking these two little logs apart I kept saying "Damn. This ain't Persimmon!" then i would look at the bark and say "Yep. This is Persimmon". 

It's got colors I never even heard of in Persimmon. I don't know if you can see it in these photos but there are hues of soft pinks and reds in some of this stuff. 

And like you say, flecking. :huh:


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

I feel pretty confident in saying it aint persimmon. You've probably got an obscure oak that has bark that looks like persimmon. Blackjack oak sometimes looks like persimmon. There are others that grow down south of here around your neighborhood that look like it. Ok, look at the leaves around the stump - are there any persimmon? Get some shots of them and some shots of the twigs. You know the routine.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't think it's Persimmon either.

Your comment about Blackjack Oak is a good one. I was in the midst of a lot of medium and small Persimmons yesterday and the leaves were all over the ground. I bet when I go back I will see other leaves that I just ignored because of my blinders. In hindsight, what I did was cut down something that looked like Persimmon, growing among the Persimmon. 

When I was milling it I said no way this is persimmon, but then I thought "well I haven't milled a ton of this stuff, maybe it is like Pecan and can look like something it is not."

But I don't think Persimmon does that. False alarm. :blush:

Daren you were very diplomatic in telling me I was making a fool of myself. You really took it easy on me, you must be getting soft in your old age. :laughing:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> You really took it easy on me, you must be getting soft in your old age. :laughing:


Hey, I have been there, temporarily confused. I can think of 2 examples right off the top of my head, black oak and green ash...both had me thinking they were something else entirely. I asked on a forestry forum and it was all too obvious my "mystery wood" was not so mysterious since everyone else knew at a glance:blush:, I just got sideways in my thinking. It happens.


Having let you down easy, and you backing up and fessing we all make mistakes and we can laugh about them (I will do it again here before long, so I expect no quarter, let me have it)....I wanted _sooo_ bad to reply the first time with this.

"Do the persimmons on the ground around the tree look like these ?" :laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:​
I wish you would have that would have been even funnier the first time, if that is possible. THAT is hilarious. :yes:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I would have, but _I_ was not %100 sure really. Your persimmon may be different down there, or even a hybrid ornamental that I have never seen up north. Stranger things have happened, climates and hybrids can really throw what you know out the window some times. But yea when I mentioned ray fleck I thought boy that sure looks alot like oak to me.


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing on the ray fleck. I've never seen that look outside of oak either. Too bad, I've never seen persimmon cut either, always like to see new look. 

Speaking of new look, I just got a load out of the kiln of soft tiger maple. About 4 of the boards out of 20 or so had some neat pink streaking along with the 2 tones of heartwood/sapwood that made for a cool look --


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

TT, I have some of that oak, see link top photos. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/first-trip-sawmill-3921/ . Thought it was diseased because of the color, but I think it is just a smaller uncommon oak species to mill. I have a planed section at home that is air dried, color hasn't changed except the sap is a lighter white oak color. Nice black, brown, and red streaks with ray fleck on the edges!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey that is some good looking persimmon Jeff! :laughing:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2019)

Will youi sell any of the persimmon you showed? I've been looking for a piece like that for years. I had a piece but used it all up.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

None of these fellows are here any longer. This is a 10 year old thread.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

It's still a good thread. :smile2:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Try a different site .....*



[email protected] said:


> Will youi sell any of the persimmon you showed? I've been looking for a piece like that for years. I had a piece but used it all up.



Texas Timbers (2015) started a site called WoodBarter.com where members can trade or sell various species of wood. There may be someone there who has some. :|


----------



## doug1980 (Mar 28, 2011)

I would love to have about 10 bowl blanks and about 20 bf of 4/4 persimmon for spindle turning. I love the yellow and black contrast of persimmon.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

TexasTimbers said:


> Hey that is some good looking persimmon Jeff! 😆


Old thread, sorry to say that Kevin passed couple of years ago


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

cuerodoc said:


> Old thread, sorry to say that Kevin passed couple of years ago


Thanks for the heads up, he was one of the good guys.


----------

